# Web Dev Software for Mac ??



## boson (Feb 29, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a good web (html, asp, jscipt...) editor for mac?  I have been using Dreamweaver ($$!) but have been looking for freeware with a graphic interface. Anyone run across one?

thanks
mark


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 29, 2004)

I looked for one awhile back. To put it simply, I do not believe such exists


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 1, 2004)

The freeware versions I am aware of are text based, which most programmers consider more real than a graphic-based interface program such as Dreamweaver.


----------



## uoba (Mar 1, 2004)

If you're looking for one which allows you to graphically generate pages, then you'll have to pay. However, applications such as BBEdit (not Lite version), allow you to have a live preview of the code you are developing.


----------



## octane (Mar 1, 2004)

Xcode is pretty good, if a little quirky at times [tab indentation! Don't get me going...].

It's actually better than Adobe Golive for project management.

Plus you can set up CVS and other funky stuff...


----------



## Ricky (Mar 1, 2004)

SubEthaEdit is about the best you're going to do.  It has a live Safari preview and is freeware, but you need to code it yourself.


----------



## Paul C (Mar 1, 2004)

Gutted, I'm in the same boat, I'm broke at the moment and wanted to do some web design but with some free software


----------



## uoba (Mar 1, 2004)

As I always say, you can get 30-day free trials on DWMX 2004 and GoLive from their respective sites.


----------



## octane (Mar 1, 2004)

There's always Softpress's Freeway Express.

It's only $89 / £59...


----------



## uoba (Mar 1, 2004)

Speaking of xCode... anyone use it regularly for HTML (web-based) coding? (octane?)

If so, does it have anything over BBEdit in features/use?


----------



## octane (Mar 1, 2004)

Aye, mi ol' muka!

I use it quite a lot for php, html 'n' stuff.

I swap between BBEdit Lite for fast & furious stuff like search & replace, Adobe Golive for composing the actual page and Xcode for editing and managing a project...


----------



## uoba (Mar 1, 2004)

I can see the Project Management being useful (find BBEdit's to be feeble). The text colouring isn't as great as BBEdit's plus it doesn't particularly regard HTML as something to develop with. Would be nice if Apple used this as an opportunity.

Code-folding. This is what I want in my coding-app!! (Checkout gphpedit on Linux).


----------



## boson (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas, I'll check out everyone's suggestions. I think eventually I'll break down and get DWMX04 for the asp dev wizards.  In the mean while I'll give these a go.

Thanks again!
Mark
ekerwin.com


----------



## mdnky (Mar 1, 2004)

Here's spome links for smaller, less featured ones.  Haven't tried any of them though.

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/internet_utilities/pagespinner.html
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/internet_utilities/imakehtml.html
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/internet_utilities/webcode.html
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/internet_utilities/quantagold.html

This one might work:
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/productivity_tools/htmlcreator.html


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 1, 2004)

I tried everything you listed awhile back. Trust me, skEdit (www.skti.org) beats the **** out of ANYTHING else on the Mac, and probably the PC too. It rocks.


----------



## mdnky (Mar 2, 2004)

Think they lost their domain...or changed their business direction.

After the switch to Panther, I dumped Studio MX after Dreamweaver was unable to work (FTP) properly.  MX2004 seemed too slow, so I went back to trusty BBEdit and Transmit...like it and hate it.  Miss some of Dreamweaver's features, like some of what BBEdit allows.  Might have to bite the bullet and upgrade to MX2004...haven't really decided yet.


----------



## uoba (Mar 2, 2004)

Wow... thanks for the reminder mdnky! I tried skedit about a year ago, it was okay. But now, what you get strips the competition... I purchased BBEdit before Xmas, wish I'd checked skedit out again first. All that for $20!


----------



## octane (Mar 2, 2004)

Having no luck finding the SKedit thing.

I've been all over the web site and all I find is mobile phones...


----------



## uoba (Mar 2, 2004)

just do a search for skedit on http://www.versiontracker.com/macosx/ or go to their site: http://www.skti.org/

Version 3.3 is the latest.

I'm going to try it out on my current job in place of BBEdit. The site management feature is good. It feels slightly clumsier than BBEdit (though not much). But some of the features are great.


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 2, 2004)

Ish, yeah. I'm a beta tester, and I _still_ always get the address wrong (.org, not .com)


----------



## uoba (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm back to BBEdit again after a couple of hours... skedit just felt too clumsy. Although the Site Management facility seemed nice, it was awkward to use.


----------



## octane (Mar 2, 2004)

Downloaded skEdit, and for £11, I bought it.

I like it for the simple, uncluttered interface.

The big plus is the menu that let's you jump to a function within the page, along with the project list on the left.

Nice...


----------



## uoba (Mar 2, 2004)

Yes, I initially liked the project list, but didn't like the way you had to open another file in a separate window (if you wanted more than one file open).

The function list is nice, as you say. But realised all of this is within BBEdit anyway. At least it got me to go back to it and check out the same features again, which has helped.  £11 well not-spent! (could buy 11 fictional iTunes Music Store UK tracks with that!)


----------



## johnd0e (Mar 17, 2004)

uoba said:
			
		

> Code-folding. This is what I want in my coding-app!! (Checkout gphpedit on Linux).



Has anyone ever managed to get gphpedit to work under MAC OS X?
I just tried (after taking a look at it on my buddies`linux box) and I couldn`t get the required libraires installed.... 

If anyone can give me a clue on how to get thios fantastic app working, I`d really appreciate it..


----------



## Cymru (Apr 18, 2004)

Dreamweaver MX 2004 is the only way to go, I've been using it since version 2 and I won't use anything else bar Dreamweaver.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 18, 2004)

For my larger sites I use GoLive (6.0.1) with help from Photoshop and ImageReady (7.0.1) and LiveMotion (2.0). I tend to do any coding work (small changes) in OmniWeb's code editor. For smaller sites or working out demos with clients, I use Stone Design's Create (doesn't get much easier than that). I also like HyperEdit for coding.

For audio content I use Sound Studio with GoLive converting the AIFF files to quicktime. For PDF content I use Acrobat 5.0.5 for editing and PStill for distilling.

For video capture (DVD, VHS) I use my SGI Indy and convert the out put (usually a rather large raw quicktime format) using GoLive again to get something that is web ready.


----------

